

Ask HN: Thoughts about the new HN Interface? - fmax30

So today i saw the new HN UI , It feels a bit hard on the eyes. Especially in the bar above this post  (with your submit , ask ,profile etc buttons ) it is pretty hard to read the text and i have to focus considerably more to see it. The dark orange&#x2F;maroon color is really bothering me.
Am i the only one who feels this way. ?
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963766](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6963766)

When you get enough karma you can set your own topcolor to whatever you want.
I didn't notice anything had changed for a bit, and it was only after some
time I realized the numbers on the lists alternated red/green.

It's Christmas. It'll pass.

------
dmschulman
take it as a sign to be with your real friends and family today instead of
your HN family

